# Decommissioning a Domain Controller



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I currently have 2 physical domain controllers, one running Win Server 2003 and one running 2008.

I would like to Decommission the Domain Controller running Win Server 2003 and make another create a new domain controller running windows server 2008 on a virtual machine.

Is it possible to make the New Domain Controller with the same name as the DC that I had decommissioned or I will encounter some issues?? 

thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I believe you will have to upgrade the 2003 schema to the 2008 level prior to decommissioning it and then transfer the roles to the 2008 server and then dcpromo the 2003 box. Then you can add additional 2008 DC's without an issue. If the 2008 box is already a dc and replication is happening just transfer the roles and dcpromo the 2003.


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes the 2008 one is already a DC and things are replicating. Also the Roles are on the currernt Win 2008 DC. 

So all I need to do is dcpromo the WIn 2003 DC and then create the new Win 2008 DC?? Regarding the name I can name it as the old Win 2003 DC.

Have I understood you right??

Thanks very much Rockn!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Run DCPROMO and select remove Active Directory. You may want to test your 2008 DC by taking the current one offline for a day or so prior to doing anything drastic. Make sure all users can authenticate and everything is running smoothly. Then remove AD from the 2003 server and delete it from ADUC. Then you can use the same name for the new 2008 server.


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

Try this step by step guide on upgrading a server from 2003 to 2008 
http://www.techieshelp.com/upgrade-2003-domain-to-server-2008/


----------

